# Deca or tren worth it?



## Bizzybone (Oct 29, 2018)

After doing my research, it seems a lot of people have a hard time bouncing back after usage from 19-nor steroids, is it worth the gains to be on trt for the rest of your life?


----------



## stanley (Oct 29, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> After doing my research, it seems a lot of people have a hard time bouncing back after usage from 19-nor steroids, is it worth the gains to be on trt for the rest of your life?


YOUR RESEARCH SUCKS BUDDY.never heard something so stupid


----------



## Bizzybone (Oct 29, 2018)

stanley said:


> YOUR RESEARCH SUCKS BUDDY.never heard something so stupid


Ok it’s stupid, thanks for pointing that out but I trying to decide whether to go 19-nor route or not, scary some people can’t restart their hpta after a cycle. Deca and tren are known to be harder when it comes to recovery, maybe I’m wrong! Just trying to get some insight.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 29, 2018)

Mostly from ppl who didn’t pct properly. 
You should be well versed in the aas world before trying to add other compounds. You need to know how your body reacts and what to do when some situation arises and access to blood testing.

mostly from what I see is when people have to ask they probably aren’t ready


----------



## Bizzybone (Oct 29, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Mostly from ppl who didn’t pct properly.
> You should be well versed in the aas world before trying to add other compounds. You need to know how your body reacts and what to do when some situation arises and access to blood testing.
> 
> mostly from what I see is when people have to ask they probably aren’t ready



For now, I’m just doing test e run for a couple times before I decide to add another compound, just asked because I definitely looking into 19-nor in the near future.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2018)

They are both worth it.....


When you are ready for them.


----------



## stanley (Oct 29, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> For now, I’m just doing test e run for a couple times before I decide to add another compound, just asked because I definitely looking into 19-nor in the near future.


you say your GOING to do a couple of times...well DO IT. then come back and think about your next step...stop trying to run before you figure out walking,give your couple of times on the test run a chance first ...hey u might love what you got out of that alone .and may be you wont need to jump on the tren. enjoy your test runs first


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Mostly from ppl who didn’t pct properly.
> You should be well versed in the aas world before trying to add other compounds. You need to know how your body reacts and what to do when some situation arises and access to blood testing.
> 
> mostly from what I see is when people have to ask they probably aren’t ready



Good answer right here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2018)

Anecdotal for sure, but most guys I know who hit the tren or nandrolone don't recover. 

Thing is their 19 nor use also correlated to extended, heavy use.

So.basically this post is ****ing meaningless lol

If you are gonna jewce there is ALWAYS a high chance you won't recover. Fight it to your best ability but dont ever act surprised.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2018)

first 3 cycles of my 30 years and counting steroid use were nandrolone decanoate at between 75 to 150mgs eod stand alone no pct at 14 weeks 

at 43 still didnt qualify for trt and to this day still got a full head of hair 

without pct theres a slight lag time with some gains loss

nothing major though if you use a moderate dosage for a moderate duration

not saying everyone is gunna pull through exactly the same 

this is just the summery of my experience


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 29, 2018)

Ever seen a crying politician? They didnt take PCT......


----------



## PFM (Oct 29, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Ever seen a crying politician?



Hillary and her supporters.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 30, 2018)

yes, they are very beneficial as many have said. yes, they have their down falls as many have said. but it goes both ways 100%. its a lifestyle that you need to know the ins and outs and know your own body well. I always liked the idea of running it short to determine the body needs and abilities with it. I will say, I was dumb as sheet and ran Tren WAY too long and I never recovered from it and extended PCT as much as possible to assist and on TRT now. but i accept it


----------



## deejeff442 (Oct 30, 2018)

I have done a couple tren cycles and 4 deca... Now I am sure I will get shit but never done pct after.
I am 49 now and when I get bloods a few months after end of cycle last test for natty test was 625.
 That being said and like others have said we all dont react the same.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Oct 31, 2018)

I would say very similar to POB response. THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME CHANCE TO SHUTTING YOU DOWN. I would just say you're playing with fire with just about anything you put foreign into your system. On the plus side, tren is pretty awesome.


----------



## Night_Wing (Nov 13, 2018)

Never done Deca but I can vouch for Tren E. I had my biggest gains with it. Took it on my 3rd cycle, I broke 400 on bench for the first time and repped it 4 times plus everything else increased. 

I recovered fine! No sides and no limp! 👌


----------



## CJT1995 (Nov 16, 2018)

I ran a 19-nor PH, took a proper pct, my test after my pct was higher then it was before the cycle. I am 22.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Dec 10, 2018)

I like Deca on bulking and tren A on recomp.  I tend to run shorter cycles on tren and longer on Deca, if that helps any.


----------



## RISE (Dec 10, 2018)

Test can put you on trt for life, not just 19 nors.  I usually stop all my 19 nors 2-3 wks before last pin and just run straight test for those weeks and then taper down the test while starting PCT.  You will need HCG 100%.  No ifs or buts about it.  Good luck with your research.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 10, 2018)

"worth it" can mean lots of things to different people.  It's a personal choice IMO.  

If I wanted to have kids I wouldn't personally run a 19-Nor, but with that said, I got my wife pregnant after running a few deca cycles.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 18, 2018)

Maybe you could tell your question in details ,then we may give you some advise.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 18, 2018)

uwotm8?

If you can buy tren, tren wins hands down compared to npp or deca. No comparison AT ALL.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Dec 21, 2018)

Love deca. I’ll be giving tren a go in spring


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 21, 2018)

Do you’re research but every one is different. I decided not to run 19 nors until I’m already on trt. I’ve got 3 cycles under my belt and will only run one maybe 2 cycles a year of test and an oral. I’m 30 and trying to keep my natural test decent for as long as I can. That’s just me...


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 2, 2019)

Tren.

make sure while on cycle you keep estro in check with adex, have caber on hand for any prolactin issues, and dont skimp on your pct. i have recently decided to go on trt for life so no comment there but best of luck to you


----------



## Cheebaweebie (Jan 2, 2019)

Bizzybone said:


> After doing my research, it seems a lot of people have a hard time bouncing back after usage from 19-nor steroids, is it worth the gains to be on trt for the rest of your life?



Tren.  love it.  As other replies.  Don't skimp on PCT min of 5 weeks and have caber or prami on hand.  Ran Tren Ace 3x and looking to do a run on Tren E.  I handle the sides well running tren 3/2 higher than test - recovery for me has been good.   

IMO Watch out for the pro hormones.  Those will get ya.


----------



## Alfa ROM (Feb 4, 2019)

Knowledge is power lol glad i found UGB. ITS LIT!!


----------

